# Linux-Server: Dateigröße auf dem Datenträger



## zinion (28. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe hier im Keller seit einer ganzen Weile einen Redhat-Linux Rechner mit Samba als Fileserver und Domänencontroller laufen. Bin auch sehr zufrieden, musste die Kiste noch nie neu starten doer so - sehr zuverlässig.

Jetzt habe ich allerdings etwas festgestellt: Wenn ich an einem Windows-Client die Eigenschaften einer Datei auf dem Server anzeige und die Datei ist - sagen wir - 65kb groß, ist die Größe auf dem Datenträger 2MB. Ich denke da natürlich als erstes an die Größe der Zuordnungseinheiten, um die ich mir bei der Installation nicht viele Gedanken gemacht habe. Aber die können doch nicht 2MB groß sein?

Wie kann ich das unter Linux herausfinden? Oder  macht Windows hier einfach eine falsche Angabe in Verbindung mit Daten auf Linux-Partitionen? Wenn die daten nämlich wirklich so viel Platz verschlingen, wär eine Neuinstallation nötig...


----------



## zinion (30. März 2004)

Kann mir da keiner was zu sagen? Vielleicht hat jemand RedHat im Netzwerk und kann schauen ob bei ihm dasselbe Symptom auftritt? Oder mir sagen, wie ich die Größe der Zuordnungseinheiten unter Linux anzeige?


----------

